# Horizontal UDS Build w/ QVIEW



## enterprise (May 20, 2010)

This is the mock stage before the big burn out. It was an oil and a grease barrel. I did not have access to a welder so I just bolted it together. It will be taken apart burned out, cleaned, and the put back together with all the little things attached.


----------



## diesel (May 20, 2010)

looks like a winner to me.  have fun with it.


----------

